# Layitlow Online Bike Show



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Back by popular demand, this is yet another online bike show. Every bike will be judged according to the LRM rules.

Bicycle Classes:

All classes will be allowed to show.

*12 inch* (1st place only)

*16 inch *
Original
Street
Mild
Semi
Full
Radical

*20 Inch*
Original
Street
Mild
Semi
Full
Radical

*24 & 26 Inch *
Original
Street
Mild 
Semi
Full 
Radical

*Tricycles- 16, 20, and 26 inch*
Street
Mild
Semi
Full 
Radical

*Special Interest*

*Choppers*


Please do not reply in this topic, this is only for entries. 
Please include:

Screen name
Name of bike
Club name
bike size & class

if possible, include a small description of bike, custom parts, paint color, etc.

This time things will be more organized. in the past i have only judged by the way the bike looks in the picture, i am now going to use a scoresheet and total up the points. 
Points will be given for the following:
Frame modification
paint
Craftsmanship/detail
Upholstery
Plating
Murals
Wheels/Tires
Accessories
Display
Custom Parts
Graphics
Pinstriping
Engraving
Total Points

And remember, this is only something that us in the bikes forum do for fun. please do not take anything personal or the wrong way. 

Start posting your stuff, and Good Luck


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Let me also add, while posting pictures of your bike, try and post more than one to show it from different angles and to show more detail. 

Once again, Good Luck!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

darkness
"sic deville"
houston stylez cc
26 in radical

custom forks... handle bars.. spinners.. working tail light...

[attachmentid=468894]
[attachmentid=468895]
[attachmentid=468974]


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

silver64
out of the blue
Tru-Rydaz b.c.
20'' street

other things:

rover tahiti blue pearlescent paint
schwinn stingray seat
36 spoke chrome schwinn stingray wheels
schwinn sprocket
it's shiney


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

socios b.c. prez
"Oro de Aztlan"
Socios bike club
Full Custom Trike


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

just for fun 

reds cadis rides underconstruction now

20'' street


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

low83cutty
evil rose
n/a
20 inch semi


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Stickz

"StickySituation"
Individuals C.C.- Oklahoma Chapter
20" Street Custom & Best Pinstriping Class

Fully Engraved Frame
Fully Engraved fork w/down crown
House Of Kolor Custom green w/ red/silver pin striping on fenders


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

low83cutty
green warrior
n/a
20 inch semi


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

full custom body kandy green paint job with scales hence swamp thing 144s upholstered white seat
1957wolseley
swamp thing
n/a
20" full custom


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

When is the deadline???


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

RootBeer Float
[email protected]
mild custom?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

ugh that pic is horrible


(sorry noe)


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

:biggrin: you love it in the ass you whore


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 19 2006, 02:14 PM~4881492
> *When is the deadline???
> *


entries will be accepted till Tuesday, then judging will begin on wednesday


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 19 2006, 02:16 PM~4881503
> *RootBeer Float
> 
> custom steering wheel
> ...


please edit the post and include:

screen name
name of bike
class/category

thanks


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

...


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

Frontwalker
Frontwalker 
Unlimited riders B.C.
26'' street


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

madmonte81 
Hotheadz
Not a club member
full custom 
[attachmentid=468994]
[attachmentid=468996]
[attachmentid=468998]
[attachmentid=468999]
[attachmentid=469000]
[attachmentid=469001]
[attachmentid=469003]
[attachmentid=469004]


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

the colour is a forest green metalic wit gold pearl 
front fender is custom 
frame cuztom
mudd flaps


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Ozzylowrider
N/A
N/A
20' Underconstruction

Fibreglass body, Custom Purple Paint, Custom Fenders, etc


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

madmonte
l-dogg
not in a club
20 undercontruction


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

jonathant
no name lol
not in a club
20inch underconstruction
lime gold custom paint 
custom pedal, continental kit, handlebar,chainguard, fork coming soon


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

candymancaddy 
20'' under constructoin
no affliation
candy rootbeer


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 19 2006, 02:48 PM~4882017
> *candymancaddy
> 20'' under constructoin
> no affliation
> ...


ohhh i love your airbrush


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks is 4 or 5 years old . still lookin good though


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

cadillac_pimpin
bike name-WIZARD STYLE
club name-legions
class-20in mild


one pic is blurry but ill post it anyway


----------



## 1_PurpleLowRider (Feb 6, 2006)

1_purplelowrider
deep purple
n/a
mild 20"
[attachmentid=469076]
[attachmentid=469077]
[attachmentid=469078]
[attachmentid=469079]
[attachmentid=469080]
[attachmentid=469081]


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

AMB1800
Green 4 Real
not in a club
20" street


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

lookie at all the compitition


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS (Nov 19, 2005)

-RHLKUSTOMS
-FERRARI F1 THEME BIKE
-CHOPPER 20" wheels

This is a chopper that I built from srcatch ( this includes the complet frame, tank, side panels, fork/handle bar assembly, damper and wheels). 

The bike has many subtle design details that come from the formula one race car, those of you that are familiar with this form of racing will notice the front fork panel where the forks blend into the handle bars looks like the front nose piece of the F1 car. The side panel access holes below the seat where the chain passes through mimicks the radiator cooling ducts on the side of the F1 car. The white kick stand is shaped like the aero winglets situated just below the radiator air ducts on the F1 car, a lot of small details built in that are not necessary noticable unless a person is somewhat familiar with what these cars look like. 

I think that I was able to blend many of these "car" details to look right on a "bike" and actualy serve a functional purpose on the bike.

Some of you have probably seen my bike in the latest LOWRIDER bicycle magazine and this was a huge honor for me to have my bike included in such a mag.

Thanks,
Rob,RHLKUSTOMS


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

hopefully i can make the deadline im painting my conti kit wheel right now


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Feb 19 2006, 05:17 PM~4882162
> *lookie at all the compitition
> *


we need more compitition cuz this aint alot of ppl


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

Chopper
Custom 1/4" Aluminum trucker girl cutout
custom 3d lookin dice


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

Lowriderwiz

20 inch full


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED 1
MILD 20''
LUXURIOUS


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

Lowriderwiz

20 inch full


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

Lowriderwiz

20 inch full


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

RABBIT 20"FULL CUSTOM TRIKE HOUSTON TX DA MOST HATED FINEST KREATIONS


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=469237][attachmentid=469235]


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=469250][attachmentid=469244


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=469259][


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

*SEEZER*
no name of bike
SHOT CALLERS BIKE CLUB!!!
20" STREET CUSTOM

DESCRIPTION: 20" LOWRIDER COLLECTION, PINSTRIPES ON FRAME, CUSTOM LACED RIMS....


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

lowbikeon20z
no name
Streets Of Gold
26" full custom

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1139803229.jpg


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

chamuco61
"carnEvil of lost souls"
ShotCallers bike club
20" mild custom

two tone kandy tangerine and kandy aztec gold, murals, custom laced orange-flaked powdercoated 180 spoke rims, flame tread white wall tires, engraving on custom double skip tooth sprocket and schwinn badge, sandblasted mural on chrome seat pan, pinstriping, custom plexi fork supports and sissy bar, genuine schwinn speedometer and bell, headlight is back-up light off of a 1941 chevy...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

chamuco61
"$upah-Freak!"
ShotCallers bike club
trike-street

kandy forest green paint, gold leaf and pinstriped, hand-crafted love seat covered in green velour and green sequin material with matching saddle seat, hand twisted handlebars, custom laced 140 spoke rims, tv/dvd player, volkswagen turn signal mounted on front fender as a headlight.


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Ryan K
"The Daily"
No Affiliation
20" Street

Original Canadian "Banana seat bike". Company Ideal cycles, year unknown. Probably 70's. PPG Brilliant Blue Pearl paint, backyard spray job. Basic parts, springer w/ twisted supports, 36 spoke wheels, 13" apehangers, white vynil seat, ect. I tried to keep it old school looking. I also reatached the original head-badge. Good luck to everyone!









































Laid out..


----------



## rocawearlowrider (Jul 26, 2005)

Rocawearlowrider
Hypnolow
LuxuriouS B.C.
20" Mild


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Feb 19 2006, 03:50 PM~4881729
> *madmonte81
> Hotheadz
> Not a club member
> ...


its a 20 inch full cuztom srry about that


----------



## low ben (Jan 30, 2005)

Luxurious Soldier
Money Lovers
LuxuriouS Montreal
20'' semi
Custom frame with custom paint $ .


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

Judas
Rat Salad
LuxuriouS MontreaL
20" Full Custom frame...still underconstruction



















Tribute To The Priest
LuxuriouS MontreaL
Chopper... Radical Custom...Still underconstruction




























Made In Hell
LuxuriouS MontreaL
Chopper..Radical frame


----------



## RHLKUSTOMS (Nov 19, 2005)

-RHLKUSTOMS
-BROKEN ARROW
-CHOPPER/RADICAL FRAME 20"x 4.25" rear/24"x 1.5" front

This is a "currently in progress" chopper that I'm doing. The name "BROKEN ARROW" comes from a term used by the military for out off control missiles, the frame tubes look like missile tracers going off all over the place...uffin:

The bike features a Fat rear tire, crazy frame, one off girder front end, old school springer seat, chrome spikes on frame tube ends etc....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1_PurpleLowRider_@Feb 19 2006, 04:11 PM~4882127
> *1_purplelowrider
> deep purple
> n/a
> ...



what is the thing in the tank, is it removable?


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

yea it is removable it is a metal box covered wit material held in wit velcro im her brother noe so trust me


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Feb 19 2006, 10:35 PM~4884646
> *yea it is removable it is a metal box covered wit material held in wit velcro im her brother noe so trust me
> *


ok, i'm gonna put it in street custom then


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

shes cool wit that she didnt no what to put it under so she just said mild


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

REC
Underconstruction 20" trike
radical
Nobility B.C


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

noe do u want a pic wit it off the bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Feb 19 2006, 10:46 PM~4884737
> *noe do u want a pic wit it off the bike
> *



don't worry about it


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

DLNKWNTL

CRIPILICIOUS
16'' TRIKE UNDER CONSTRUCTION......
KINGS CUSTOM CARTEL

CUSTOM MADE HANDLE BARS 
CUSTOM FRAME -TANK, SEAT POST, CAPPING BEHIND THE SEAT
RE LACED RIMS- 2 SPOKE
WHITE TYRES
CUSTOM BLUE PAINT JOB 
RE COVERD SEAT


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@Feb 20 2006, 02:17 AM~4885610
> *DLNKWNTL
> 
> CRIPILICIOUS
> ...


i'm gonna let it slide this show, but no more gang affiliated bikes. :nono:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 20 2006, 07:35 AM~4886167
> *i'm gonna let it slide this show, but no more gang affiliated bikes.  :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 20 2006, 06:35 AM~4886167
> *i'm gonna let it slide this show, but no more gang affiliated bikes.  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 20 2006, 06:35 AM~4886167
> *i'm gonna let it slide this show, but no more gang affiliated bikes.  :nono:
> *


he's from new zealand noe... how gang affiliated can it be...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 20 2006, 08:15 AM~4886248
> *he's from new zealand noe... how gang affiliated can it be...
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

just another pic of my bike cos the others are shit!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htx_jkr_@Feb 19 2006, 06:30 PM~4882792
> *[attachmentid=469237][attachmentid=469235]
> *


need info or you'll be d.q.ed, and i don't mean Dairy Queen :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

eric ramos 
undrer construction full custom
505 SalmmerS BC 
DIMOND IN THE RUFF 

custom parts 
lower fork , chain guard , sissy bar (maybe rims) 
the rest square twisted
CUSTOM candy teal paint


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

eric ramos
street 
505 SlammerS bc 
Red Kaos 

relaced rims


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

eric ramos
semi 
505 SlammmerS bc
for sale :biggrin: 

nice orange paint , old huffy frame , was a great deal 
will have relcaed rims and a black velour seat


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Str8crazy80

~Crusin in Style~

TIEMPOS LOCOS C.C.

20'' inch semi.

Candy apple red paint, crushed red velvet, and square twist. :0


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 20 2006, 12:14 PM~4887436
> *eric ramos
> undrer construction full custom
> 505 SalmmerS BC
> ...



learn how to spell man. DIAMOND IN THE ROUGH


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks ali :thumbsup: ill keep that in mind 
(sorry Noe)


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

More pics from different angels.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 20 2006, 01:45 PM~4887611
> *Str8crazy80
> 
> ~Crusin in Style~
> ...


i only see a tank so i put it in mild trike


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

More pics. of my bike at diffirent angles.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

....does anyone else notice something about its shadow, there is bars missing :0


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 20 2006, 01:12 PM~4887767
> *....does anyone else notice something about its shadow, there is bars missing :0
> *


you blind


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

PurpleLicious

***PurpleLicious***

LuxuriouS mtl

20 inch semi custom

custom frame with custom paint and murals, custom seat


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

my sons Angels bike reppin EMPIRE C.C.


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

alex_low

no name bike

no club

20 inch 

custom frame under construction whit costum fender





































I know I need to clean my white walls :uh:


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

madmonte
twisted thoughts
no club
20 full cuztom or what ever u want it to be under
every thing twisted
[attachmentid=470801]


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 20 2006, 06:18 PM~4888966
> *my sons Angels bike reppin EMPIRE C.C.
> *



why that we aint see the legs of your sun ?? :uh:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)




----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

NOE YOU DEFANITLY HAVE YOUR WORK CUT OUT FOR YOU


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats not your bike.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2006, 08:33 PM~4890293
> *Thats not your bike.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

thats my homie randy bike.repping the east coast


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

[attachmentid=470944]
[attachmentid=470943]
[attachmentid=470941]
[attachmentid=470949]


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Feb 20 2006, 09:24 PM~4890699
> *[attachmentid=470944]
> [attachmentid=470943]
> [attachmentid=470941]
> ...


INFO ?????????????


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

what kinda info u need????


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

Screen name
Name of bike
Club name
bike size & class


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Feb 20 2006, 09:31 PM~4890760
> *what kinda info u need????
> *


NAME OF BIKE
BIKE CLASS
NAME OF CLUB IF ANY


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

its allready up there its in the middle of the page srry i just took those pics so there seperated


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by naz_@Feb 21 2006, 02:43 PM~4890392
> *thats my homie randy bike.repping the east coast
> *


Should be able to post up other peoples bike...


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider+Feb 20 2006, 08:37 PM~4890826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I ment to say you shouldnt be able to post other peoples bike


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

REC
20"Underconstruction
PROBLEMAS coming soon 2007
Nobility Texas
radical


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

DSweetBike
Check Mate
Str8 Clown'n
12 inch


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

DSweetBike
Deliciously Sweet
Str8 Clown'n
20 inch trike semi


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

DSweetBike
Straight Clowning
Str8 Clown'n
16 inch Street?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

chamuco61
no bike name
ShotCallers bike club
16" street

kandy cobalt blue with silver base and silver blue and purple flake, pinstriping, custom laced rims, blue and black velvet seat, continental kit...


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

K LoLo
TwizTid
20 inch street custom

Mods: custom paint w/ flakes, pinstriping on frame and fenders.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

rd62rdstr
no bike name 
no club name
20" bike 



Candy tangerine with a gold flake sprayed over a silver base.


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 21 2006, 01:35 AM~4886167
> *i'm gonna let it slide this show, but no more gang affiliated bikes.  :nono:
> *



oh alrite thanks


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Lil_Rob00
bike name none
Bike club none
20 class?

custom forks, chrome and gold relaced 72 spoked rims, ram style handle bars, blue and black velour seat, bahama blue paint with multi colored flake.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by naz_@Feb 20 2006, 09:26 PM~4890222
> *:0
> *


no info, no entry


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Feb 20 2006, 10:55 PM~4891019
> *correction! shouldn't be able to post other ppls bikes cuz then they dont get credit (the owners)! so if you got a bike post urs! not ur homies! right now? cuz if we can post other ppls bikes then damn i got lots of homies to post! lol
> 
> just makin it clear! :biggrin:
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn it, why do i do this to myself?  

just kidding, it's gonna be hard to judge the bikes this time


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

Screen name: westcoastriderz
Name of bike: mister x
Club name: none
bike size: 20" trike
class: ?


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

Screen name:sergio187
Name of bike:Green Envy
Club name:none
bike size & class:20" forgot class

candy green paint 
relaced 144's 
20' bodycounted 72 spoke conti wheel


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

Screen name sergio187
Name of bike none
Club name none
bike size & class 20" street


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

can i play?


Deep freeze 20 inch street custom


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Feb 21 2006, 03:53 PM~4895809
> *can i play?
> Deep freeze 20 inch street custom
> 
> ...



the more the merrier...HOP on in :biggrin:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

oops forgot to add my mods, kandy cobault and oreintal blue 2 tone, 72 spoke fans, engraved steering wheel and fenders, hydros, chain painted to match, lil red wagon painted blue to match, pump airbrushed with name of my bike on it and a lil side shot. thats all i can thing of for now


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

That's It!!!!!!!! No More Entries!!

Just To Let You All Know, I Started The Judging Last Night, Results Will Be Up Later Tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 22 2006, 08:54 AM~4901250
> *That's It!!!!!!!! No More Entries!!
> 
> Just To Let You All Know, I Started The Judging Last Night, Results Will Be Up Later Tonight. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

are you gonna post them in a seperate topic will be clearer


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea he is wolsey.... and damn noe.. u got alot of judging to do....this online show gets bugger and bigger each time


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

wouldve thought there would be more radicals though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not 2 many fools in here got radicals... everyone has street bikes and shit...


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

when is the judgement day ?


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

suposed to be today for results but prolly too mant bikes overloading noe


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. if anything. 2 morrow he'll have it done


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

how much longer is it going on cuz i want to show my bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley+Feb 22 2006, 11:49 AM~4901759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, it takes a while, i've got a folder for each bike class and have to look at them one by one so it takes time, and i had started the judging on tuesday but there were more entries so i'm gonna have to change some around.


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

lowerdinu
skully
20inch street


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

bigger pic


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

to late it ended alredy


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 23 2006, 05:40 PM~4913763
> *to late it ended alredy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 23 2006, 09:13 AM~4909523
> *yes, separate topic
> yeah, it takes a while, i've got a folder for each bike class and have to look at them one by one so it takes time, and i had started the judging on tuesday but there were more entries so i'm gonna have to change some around.
> *


hurry up already


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

figurez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## 1_PurpleLowRider (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 23 2006, 09:13 AM~4909523
> *yes, separate topic
> yeah, it takes a while, i've got a folder for each bike class and have to look at them one by one so it takes time, and i had started the judging on tuesday but there were more entries so i'm gonna have to change some around.
> *



wats the name of the topic goin 2 be so we no wat 2 look for


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Feb 23 2006, 06:47 PM~4914843
> *are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet
> *


are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Feb 23 2006, 07:49 PM~4914857
> *are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet are u done yet  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



i only have one word for you....RITALIN! :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

RITALIN

n : central nervous system stimulant (trade name Ritalin) used in the treatment of narcolepsy in adults and attention deficit disorder in children [syn: methylphenidate, Ritalin]


WUT THE HELL IS THAT? :dunno: SPEEK ENGLISH PLEASE!


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

u tryin to say he is taking ritalin?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Feb 23 2006, 08:43 PM~4915185
> *RITALIN
> 
> n : central nervous system stimulant (trade name Ritalin) used in the treatment of narcolepsy in adults and attention deficit disorder in children [syn: methylphenidate, Ritalin]
> ...


they give it to hyper-active children that cant sit still and be quiet patiently so they can calm down... :biggrin:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 23 2006, 08:04 PM~4915390
> *they give it to hyper-active children that cant sit still and be quiet patiently so they can calm down... :biggrin:
> *


oooooohhhhhhh...i see


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

It takes time to tally up all the points and work out who are the winners for the 28 Catogories


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 24 2006, 06:56 PM~4922458
> *It takes time to tally up all the points and work out who are the winners for the 28 Catogories
> *


plus.. isnt he doing it by himself...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Yea no one is helping him out...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dat sucks ass... everyone has 2 hold their horses and wait .. untill then..they can go clean their bike or sumthing


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

i have faith in noe!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

we all do


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

noe noe hes our man.. if he cant do.. no one can....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2006, 07:33 PM~4922630
> *noe noe hes our man.. if he cant do.. no one can....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sorry guys, been busy getting ready for tomorrow's show, maybe later tonight


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Thats ok, take your time and make sure you take plenty of pictures of tomorrows show


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

yeah, post pics of the show! and hopefully not a bunch of chrome bikes again...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 24 2006, 08:03 PM~4922833
> *yeah, post pics of the show! and hopefully not a bunch of chrome bikes again...
> *


CHROME BIKES SUCK :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 24 2006, 08:04 PM~4922842
> *CHROME BIKES SUCK :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


ha ha,, true dat.. especially when u get screwed at a show and lose 2 one when you have paint... judges these days.....


----------



## burke2127 (Jan 22, 2006)

*The Blue Rider
24" street trike
1970 Schwinn Town and Country*

*Audio/Video* (6.5" pioneer component speakers, 8" amplified sub tube with Rockford Fosgate Sub, 240 watt pyramid amp, 7" pyle monitor that plays videos from my iPod video, and pinhole camera pointed at people looking into the bed of the bike...displayed on 7" monitor)

*Lighting* (six 12" blue sound sensitive neon tubes, two blue L.E.D.s that project onto speakers, headlight, and strobelight)

*Paint* (Metalic midnight navy)

*Other* (Walnut wood custom built truck bed to incase sound system, Bulldog car alarm, and DUB and 24" emblems)


*I completly restored and customized the trike...my uncle found it at a garage sale for 10 dollars...i didnt get a pic of bike before restoration but ive got a pic of right after...my first lowrider pretty good i bet for building it at age 14....The screen and camera havent been mounted yet but i have a pic of where it might go*
[attachmentid=477173]
[attachmentid=477171]
[attachmentid=477177]
[attachmentid=477169]


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

it's allready stopped


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

all that time makin the entery look nice and its over hahahah


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2006, 01:21 PM~4881126
> *darkness
> "sic deville"
> houston stylez cc
> ...


sic wins look at that ass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 25 2006, 06:51 PM~4927807
> *sic wins look at that ass
> *


lol.. she didnt have much but its nice enough.. my ex girl wants 2 model on the bike for me privatly.. naked pics that is... hopefully soon.. ill keep yall update... she said she was gunna kill me if i posted thn on da net.. but fuck it..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

luvley assssss


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2006, 06:21 PM~4927943
> *lol.. she didnt have much but its nice enough.. my ex girl wants 2 model on the bike for me privatly.. naked pics that is... hopefully soon.. ill keep yall update... she said she was gunna kill me if i posted thn on da net.. but fuck it..
> *


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I think it would be a good idea if you did post them...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by burke2127_@Feb 25 2006, 12:16 PM~4926154
> *The Blue Rider
> 24" street trike
> 1970 Schwinn Town and Country
> ...



damn, almost another big trike to compete with....  too bad it was entered too late. i like that resto-custom look you got there!


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

somerstyle

puppy love


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

It ended Already...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2006, 08:21 PM~4927943
> *lol.. she didnt have much but its nice enough.. my ex girl wants 2 model on the bike for me privatly.. naked pics that is... hopefully soon.. ill keep yall update... she said she was gunna kill me if i posted thn on da net.. but fuck it..
> *


 :worship: :worship: sic you r my hero


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by burke2127_@Feb 25 2006, 01:16 PM~4926154
> *The Blue Rider
> 24" street trike
> 1970 Schwinn Town and Country
> ...


u live in the burbs too? what city? im at 13 and lahser


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 26 2006, 09:28 AM~4930768
> *:worship:  :worship: sic you r my hero
> *


lol.. not yet dude... gotta get ahold of her 1st.. shes always out n about


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

lol aight


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## burke2127 (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 26 2006, 09:31 AM~4930776
> *u live in the burbs too?  what city?  im at 13 and lahser
> *


ya...i live off maple and lahser


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

you right over by me then, you goiun to autorama? What high school you go to?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

grips aint that far from you then, go check them out like 20 minutes max


----------



## burke2127 (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 26 2006, 11:11 AM~4931205
> *you right over by me then, you goiun to autorama?  What high school you go to?
> *


ya ill be at autorama on saturday..i got to seaholm, what about you


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

im at groves, do you know Devin Vanloo? Im fin to go either friday or saturday im trying to meet up with the guys from Expressions, did you talk to them yet?


----------



## burke2127 (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 26 2006, 11:20 AM~4931261
> *im at groves, do you know Devin Vanloo?  Im fin to go either friday or saturday im trying to meet up with the guys from Expressions, did you talk to them yet?
> *


what grade is he...ya i did talk to howard a lil but then i didnt get a response...do u kno troy murray


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

No, I dont. Hes in 9th, the only black kid I know that plays hockey. I was wondering because we was talkin about lowriders and he said his friend had one with a system so I was wondering if it was you or the other kid I saw up at the ice cream store w/ his.


----------



## burke2127 (Jan 22, 2006)

i dont know him...what ice cream store cause im always at stohs..this pic is from strohs
[attachmentid=478269]


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ey yo there is a thing called pm
fuken use that ok!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

lol my bad eric, did Noe get the results up yet? 

Burke it was Strohs but I think the bike I saw up there was red.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

naw not yet hes been busy 
like the show he went yesterday


----------



## burke2127 (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 26 2006, 11:45 AM~4931428
> *lol my bad eric, did Noe get the results up yet?
> 
> Burke it was Strohs but I think the bike I saw up there was red.
> *


was it a mountain bike cause before i did the trike i put neons and speakers on my mountain bike


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Results??


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by burke2127_@Feb 26 2006, 12:59 PM~4931515
> *was it a mountain bike cause before i did the trike i put neons and speakers on my mountain bike
> *


i think that was you then because now that I think about it Im not sure what color it is


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

weres the results?


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

right here take a look!!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=244393


----------

